# Wearing husband's shirts at home!



## nirvana

Hello ladies,
When my wife is in love with me, I notice that she wears my T-shirts when at home! Now they are too big for her but she still does that. Looking back, I see that she used to do that in the initial years of our marriage, and then after the kids came along that kind of stopped because she was too busy taking care of them. 
We have been re-connecting lately and had had some good weekends where she is all lovey-dovey and she began to swipe my shirts again. :grin2:

Just wondering if any of you ladies did this or something similar. The female perspective on this thought process.


----------



## brooklynAnn

I wear my husband's cologne. It's something I have always done. I like his scent on me. It's keeps me thinking of him. I also, sniff his shirts. He always smells so good. Even, when its dirty or sweaty. I guess I am weird like that. 

It's so nice that she is doing that. Means she is thinking of you and holding you close, during the day.


----------



## nirvana

The only problem I have with this is my shirts are too big for her and I cannot enjoy her shapely figure. 
But I love the sentiment!
:x


----------



## kokonatsu

I'm bigger than my husband, so I can't wear most of his shirts. But there are a couple I wear on occasion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45

brooklynAnn said:


> *I wear my husband's cologne. * It's something I have always done. I like his scent on me. It's keeps me thinking of him. I also, sniff his shirts. He always smells so good. Even, when its dirty or sweaty. I guess I am weird like that.
> 
> It's so nice that she is doing that. Means she is thinking of you and holding you close, during the day.


My ex used to do that during the years when our M was good. :scratchhead: I used to wear Halston Z-14.... she really liked that scent. 

She never wore my shirts because I'm a big guy. It would have been like wearing a pup tent.


----------



## nirvana

What's interesting is I don't think any of the men will wear their wives's shirts!

If they did, there would be a problem...:surprise::surprise:


----------



## lucy999

I wear my BF's hoodie, which comes down to my knees LOL. Also his baseball shirts. He always says I look adorable when I wear them so I'll continue until he complains. :grin2:


----------



## MarriedDude

My wife wears my shirts....and my boxers at home....

Strange...she said its the smell too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nirvana

So ladies, I am curious about your thought process when you do so... why do you do it and do you do it occasionally?
Anything you can share will be interesting.


----------



## lucy999

nirvana said:


> So ladies, I am curious about your thought process when you do so... why do you do it and do you do it occasionally?
> Anything you can share will be interesting.


I do it because my BF thinks it's cute. I want to be cute and attractive for him. It's also comfortable. I do it more so when it's cold outside.

Also, I think it's super duper hot when a woman wears her man's business shirts. It has that 'freshly f*cked' look, like she had to get something on pronto and oh look, here's his shirt. I'll just put this on.


----------



## brooklynAnn

I feel closer to him. It's like I am branding myself and saying to other men, I am taken. Like wearing my ownership badge. :wink2:

My husband's sweaters are much more comfy.


----------



## FeministInPink

nirvana said:


> So ladies, I am curious about your thought process when you do so... why do you do it and do you do it occasionally?
> Anything you can share will be interesting.


It's the smell thing... our brain strongly associates scent with memory, and having/wearing something that smells like him 1) reinforces those positive memories/keeps the positive feeling chemicals flowing, and 2) makes us feel closer to him even when he's not around.

So, essentially, it's a bonding behavior.

Back before my former marriage totally went to sh!t, when I had to travel for work, I would pack one of his t-shirts--one that he has already worn, so it would smell like him--and I would sleep in it. It was very comforting when I missed him.


----------



## frusdil

I do this too, I always say how hubby's my warm blanket  His shirts are big and comfy, and smell like him. I love it


----------



## Woodchuck

Wow, I just got hit like a bolt from the blue....Our marital problems stated shortly after my wife had a neurological problem that severely diminished her sense of smell....


----------



## SunnyT

My H smells like cookies. I looooooooooooooooooooooove my H... and I LOVE cookies!


----------



## 3Xnocharm

brooklynAnn said:


> *I wear my husband's cologne. It's something I have always done. I like his scent on me. It's keeps me thinking of him. I also, sniff his shirts. He always smells so good. Even, when its dirty or sweaty. I guess I am weird like that. *
> 
> It's so nice that she is doing that. Means she is thinking of you and holding you close, during the day.


I do this too. (well...I did...will again when I manage to get a man again!) I am very olfactory, lol!


----------



## Holland

Mr H is a foot taller and more than a foot wider than me so his shirts are huge on me but yes I wear them at home. They have to be recently worn ones because like the other ladies it is the smell that I love. I cannot get enough of his smell, yum.

I'm like a little lost kitten when he is away for work and will sleep in one of his T Shirts, it is very comforting.


----------



## sixty-eight

Yup. I'm in bed right now in one of my husbands huge shirts. The smell is a big factor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nynaeve

nirvana said:


> What's interesting is I don't think any of the men will wear their wives's shirts!
> 
> If they did, there would be a problem...:surprise::surprise:


My husband basically stole a couple of my t-shirts and wore them ragged. I give him crap about one of them because it was from an event I did in law school. But I never actually wore it so it's not a biggy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nynaeve

I guess I'm the odd woman out. I don't wear my husband's shirts. Partly because most of them are too small on me. The smell thing is I guess not a big deal for me. I like the way he smells. But I guess it just doesn't occur to me to want to smell him all the time.

ETA: I just realize I wrote "I guess" a bunch in that comment. Lol. Doh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## letmeletgo

I do it and we both LOVE it. SO is a foot taller so they are like mini dresses. If it is a button front shirt I leave it open with sexy undies underneath. He goes crazy if I throw on some pearls-go figure! If it's like a sports t-I wear nothing underneath. He can see my figure or if he can't his imagination works well.

Not about the scent for me because they are usually clean (not worn) I just feel small and feminine in his masculine big man clothes.


----------



## FeministInPink

Woodchuck said:


> Wow, I just got hit like a bolt from the blue....Our marital problems stated shortly after my wife had a neurological problem that severely diminished her sense of smell....


It's likely that her diminished sense of smell had an impact. Not likely the source, but probably made connecting/bonding with you more of a challenge.


----------



## g5villaruel

My BF wants me to wear his shirts


----------



## happy as a clam

nirvana said:


> Just wondering if any of you ladies did this or something similar. The female perspective on this thought process.


My SO has the most bad-a$$ collection of t-shirts... from concerts, Harley rides/events, sports teams, competitive Strongman/Powerlifting events... all are well-worn, soft, XXLs. 

I staked claim to most of them years ago. Often, after a shower I will put on one of his tees along with a pair of my own leggings. He finds it irresistible


----------



## nirvana

FeministInPink said:


> It's likely that her diminished sense of smell had an impact. Not likely the source, but probably made connecting/bonding with you more of a challenge.


I think that is correct. Try eating your favorite food with your nose closed, hence cutting out the smell/aroma and you will not like it as much. Smell adds a new dimension.


----------



## FeministInPink

nirvana said:


> I think that is correct. Try eating your favorite food with your nose closed, hence cutting out the smell/aroma and you will not like it as much. Smell adds a new dimension.


I had a friend who was in a motorcycle accident when she was 19, and sustained a brain injury/trauma that left her without a sense of smell. (I met her about 10 years later.) Because she has no sense of smell, she also has no sense of taste--apparently, that can happen. Not to everyone, but it can happen.

So she eats really healthy, since unhealthy foods hold no appeal for her. But she said she also has to force/remind herself to eat, since she's never really hungry--there's nothing sensory to prompt hunger.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

FeministInPink said:


> It's the smell thing... our brain strongly associates scent with memory, and having/wearing something that smells like him 1) reinforces those positive memories/keeps the positive feeling chemicals flowing, and 2) makes us feel closer to him even when he's not around.
> 
> So, essentially, it's a bonding behavior.
> 
> Back before my former marriage totally went to sh!t, when I had to travel for work, I would pack one of his t-shirts--one that he has already worn, so it would smell like him--and I would sleep in it. It was very comforting when I missed him.


I did this with one guy, not so much wearing his clothes (did occasionally) as smelling his pillow when he wasn't home. His scent totally turned me on, and he said I tasted like a peach. Only guy I ever did that with, though. Cologne is nice, but if his natural scent is a turn on, look out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nirvana

Wow, I'm learning a whole bunch of new things about women and how they think about scents from their men!!


----------



## FeministInPink

nirvana said:


> Wow, I'm learning a whole bunch of new things about women and how they think about scents from their men!!


Scent is a HUGE deal. Hormonal birth control can affect the way a woman's brain interprets smell. I've heard of women who were on BC when they met their husband, and then, years later, when they went off the BC to try to get pregnant, they all of a sudden couldn't stand the scent of their husband, and because of that, their libido dropped precipitously.

One of the listed side effects of hormonal BC is that it can cause a drop in libido. My theory is that it isn't the BC that causes the drop, but instead it is the change in scent perception that changes libido.

This also explains some of the strange food cravings that some women experience while pregnant.


----------



## nirvana

Hmm... need to use this new knowledge to seduce the wife 

My wife has always been against hormonal BC and she has never used it. We just use condoms. I don't like it, and would much rather enjoy feeling her around me than the material...


----------



## Blondilocks

nirvana said:


> What's interesting is I don't think any of the men will wear their wives's shirts!
> 
> If they did, there would be a problem...:surprise::surprise:


Actually, my husband did put on one of my shirts by mistake. We both had pale yellow polo shirts When he came down I asked what was wrong with his shirt. He thought I had shrunk it in the wash. What's wrong with the buttons? Did they attach themselves to the wrong side? He never payed attention and obviously never looked in a mirror.

I weighed 120 lbs and he weighed 170 lbs. That shirt never came back into shape.


----------



## FeministInPink

nirvana said:


> Hmm... need to use this new knowledge to seduce the wife
> 
> My wife has always been against hormonal BC and she has never used it. We just use condoms. I don't like it, and would much rather enjoy feeling her around me than the material...


:crying:

I don't care what anybody else says, sex without condoms is much, MUCH better.

Do you guys have kids? Are you DONE having kids? Have you considered other, more permanent forms of BC so that you can ditch the rubbers?


----------



## Ol'Pal

Now that you mention it.........My wife hasn't worn one of my shirts in years.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I wear a lot of his flannels when it starts getting cold...and some work shirt of his when we're outside doing a project together.



> *nirvana said*: *My wife has always been against hormonal BC and she has never used it. We just use condoms. I don't like it, and would much rather enjoy feeling her around me than the material..*.


 I've never taken hormonal birth control either.. though for 7 yrs we couldnt conceive.. then once I became fertile myrtle, we used the Rhytjm method and Yep.. condons







(for about 10 yrs).. he did say those were like a rain coat... 

We had 1 accident like that.. Got the non -hormonal IUD put in on the way home from leaving the hospital with our last son... Freedom ~ Love it [email protected]#


----------



## nirvana

As if on cue, I see this article posted yesterday!

*How Male Scents Influence Sexual Attraction*
How Male Scents Influence Sexual Attraction |



> Originally, in our naked state, the apocrine glands that create the specialized armpit sweat were useful contributors to human sexual foreplay. The scent they produce, that is quite different from ordinary heat-reducing sweat and difficult to detect consciously, was an important arousal device.
> 
> The secretions from these glands are different in men and women. Men have fewer apocrine glands, but nevertheless their secretions produce a powerful response in women during close bodily contact. Women who nuzzle close to the freshly washed, naked bodies of their male companions will come under the influence of these primeval olfactory signals, even though they are unaware of the source. A man who just bathed or showered prior to a sexual encounter and who then, as a last-minute preparation, has sprayed deodorant under his arms, has robbed himself of the assistance of this ancient form of erotic stimulus.


----------



## nirvana

FeministInPink said:


> :crying:
> 
> I don't care what anybody else says, sex without condoms is much, MUCH better.
> 
> Do you guys have kids? Are you DONE having kids? Have you considered other, more permanent forms of BC so that you can ditch the rubbers?


Yes, there is nothing better than nothing at all 

Yes we have kids and are done having kids. But I am a bit scared of going under the knife.:frown2:


----------



## arbitrator

*I absolutely loved it when my RSXW wore my older monogrammed dress shirts to bed!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeministInPink

nirvana said:


> Yes, there is nothing better than nothing at all
> 
> Yes we have kids and are done having kids. But I am a bit scared of going under the knife.:frown2:


That's not the only option. Simply Amourous mentioned the non-hormonal IUD, which isn't permanent, but it is effective for up to 12 years. There is also Essure (for women), which is non-surgical and permanent. (Although, I have read that there may be complications, so do your research.)


----------



## nirvana




----------



## thebirdman

She steals my pillows (swaps them for hers and I think she thinks I don't notice) and my bathrobe.


----------



## Marc878

Nothing sexier than a woman in a long sleeved mans dress shirt with nothing else.

Ladies take notice here. 😎


----------



## SportingChance

Agreed with a slight twist. "Nothing sexier than my wife in a long shirt with nothing else." Too bad my wife (of 18 yrs) doesn't agree. I bought her one for her birthday one year, and she returned it within two days and exchanged it for a two piece flannel pajama. Oh well, you gotta try sometime right. :grin2:


----------



## Wolf1974

My X still wears some of my sweatshirts lol. My GF has never asked but if she did I would definetly let her wear anything she wanted including my uniform shirt. I find it very sexy!


----------



## FizzBomb

I love the smell of my husband but I don't wear his shirts - I don't think he'd want me to anyway.


----------



## ticktock33

I wear my husband's sweaters, they are too big on me but we both think it's cute. When I travel by myself, I take a sweater that he is wearing before I leave with me and wear it to bed while I'm away.


----------



## heartsbeating

I wear his older t-shirts around the house at times... usually when I'm feeling under the weather, needing a bit of comfort. On occasion, same goes for his sweaters. In particular I will pinch his Seahawks hoodie from time-to-time. It's far too big on me. He doesn't mind, he'll give me a big hug. I have slept in that hoodie when he's been away for work. 

When I'm choosing new t-shirts for him, I will hold them up against me to gauge the right size. I know how over-sized they are against my body and that's how I manage to get the right fit for him across different brands.


----------



## Anonymous07

FeministInPink said:


> That's not the only option. Simply Amourous mentioned the non-hormonal IUD, which isn't permanent, but it is effective for up to 12 years. There is also Essure (for women), which is non-surgical and permanent. (Although, I have read that there may be complications, so do your research.)


Do NOT do Essure! It should have never made it past clinical trials and there are major complications with it. Very few doctors will agree to it now after more information became public, which I am glad to see. An IUD can work, but it also comes with major risks, some of which are life threatening. The most simple and safe method for birth control that lasts a long time(permanent) is a vasectomy. There is very minimal risks and it's an out patient procedure. If you ask around, I'm sure there are many men you know who have had it done.


----------



## Anonymous07

I wear my husband's sweatshirts/hoodies a lot. It feels like he's holding me, to feel enveloped by his big sweatshirt that smells like him. I especially like wearing it during the day while he's gone at work.


----------



## nirvana

I posted this thread, but I still find it fascinating.  
Fascinating to know that the behaviors exhibited by my wife is also exhibited by other women and they are all not in contact with each other.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

My H complains that I leave boob marks stretched into his shirts when I wear them so now I only wear one or two that I know he doesn't care about.


----------



## Anonymous07

nirvana said:


> I posted this thread, but I still find it fascinating.
> Fascinating to know that the behaviors exhibited by my wife is also exhibited by other women and they are all not in contact with each other.


Think of it like a comfort blanket that a kid has. Wearing my husband's sweatshirt is comforting, as it smells like him and is a reminder of something good.


----------

